# Exercise and Recovery



## ChrisM (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi

I used to be quite active until a few years ago, which is possibly why I went T2. I used to cycle, swim and walk on the Northern English hills, and I want to start doing that again.

Having been ill this summer (3 operations) I've started to cycle again, on a bicycle and machine, to build up some stamina, and lung and leg strength, and can feel "the old me" coming back a bit, but my legs do not seem to be growing much muscle. Before I went into hospital this summer I was basically eating myself alive, using muscle for energy, and what were once quite powerful legs were almost just bone.

As a T2 diabetic, currently injecting insulin but soon to go on Met + Glic, how can I build up leg muscle quickly and regain my fitness for 4+ hour hikes on the moors and fells? Including a recovery plan?

Can injecting more insulin and eating more protein after weight training build up my legs quickly?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd not advise the latter - insulin is a growth hormone, and it wouldn't be selective.  

Can you not do gym exercises to specifically strengthen leg muscles? - those machines you hook your legs over/under, and rock the weights back and forth?

I can do an hour in our local council gym for ?4.60.  Got to be worth it?


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it worth chatting it through with your health care team - see what they suggest or like trophywench suggest a gym and on induction make sure you ask the trainer what is best - most gyms will do a plan for you these days at induction.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2011)

My (very limited) understanding is that increased muscle mass may not actually be your best target. I think what you are doing (increasing stamina with exercise) sounds like a better 'fit' for long range stamina-based walking and cycling excursions. I'm thinking of the physique of a marathon runner vs sprinter I guess...

The muscle growth programs at the gym seem to rely on carefully tailored resistance work (with a mix of simple and compound exercises and 'training to failure' where you lift few reps but heavy enough that after a while you can lift no more) with low fat/high protein dietary intake. I gather that lots of cardio (which I think you would need for lengthy hill climbs) will actually keep muscle mass down.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 18, 2011)

To put it very simply and logically, the best way to build up to 4+ hour hikes on moors and fells is to begin with shorter hikes, say 2 hours to start with, shortish climbs and descents and build up to longer distances and times until you can stay out as long as you want. 

One other thing to consider is using walking poles (adjustable length, so you can put them in a rucksack when you don't need them), as these enable you to use your arms for propulsion in addition to your legs - adjust properly, so that your forearms are horizontal on the flat when you hold the poles in front of you, have longer poles for going down hill and shorter for going up hill. 

Like most fellwalkers, I favour beer & chips and / or tea & scones for recovery after a long day in the hills. But perhaps small portions are OK. 

I'll move this to Exercise / Sports section, as you'll find more useful information there, too.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with Copepod. 

When I was climbing, I was told the best training for building the climbing muscles is.... climbing.

Same applies to walking.

You won't need extra insulin, but will probably need to reduce it during and after exercise. You can eat as much protein as you like without affecting the insulin dose.

Rob


----------

